# "Can I smoke a cigarette in your car?"



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

"Can I smoke in your car?" Really???

Yours truly has had to field this nonsensical question while carting around drunks and druggies in the midnight hours (that's nothing new, and to be expected)....but this week was the first that I got that during the day from a sober (not doped up) pax who coherently chatted about this and that until he asked "hey, can I smoke a cigarette in your car?". He apparently thought it might be ok to light up and puff a cigarette in someone's RS car so had it in mind to "just ask".

The answer was "no", followed by a one star after drop off.

Do any of you all get this? How do you handle it? "Just asking".


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

#1husler said:


> "Can I smoke in your car?" Really???
> 
> Yours truly has had to field this nonsensical question while carting around drunks and druggies in the midnight hours (that's nothing new, and to be expected)....but this week was the first that I got that during the day from a sober (not doped up) pax who coherently chatted about this and that until he asked "hey, can I smoke a cigarette in your car?". He apparently thought it might be ok to light up and puff a cigarette in someone's RS car so had it in mind to "just ask".
> 
> ...


Mr. Trigger Happy, Lemme get this straight he politely asked you if he could smoke, you told him no, he didn't smoke, and you gave him 1 star. If so, you're a bonafide jerk. Wanna know what gets a 1 star with me? If the dude didn't ask at all and decided to light up his cig. That holmes, is a 1 star. If he asked you, you said no, then he lit up anyway, that too is a 1 star. But if you had a freakin' discussion, no harm no foul, and he was fine otherwise, that's a 5 star. Sounds like you dole out 1 stars any old time you feel like it. People have to work hard to get less than 5 stars with me.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Agreed . Can i ? Being polite . You sound like a jerk.
Lot of drivers smoke . So pax and driver can smoke . He was nice and asked .


----------



## KevinZ (Feb 26, 2017)

He defintely deserve a 1 star! Its like asking can i pee/poop in your back yard! The 1 star is for asking a stupid question that he already knew what your answer is gonna be and he likely will 1 star you too after the ride


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Had this happen to me but in reverse. I asked a pax if he was comfortable with me taking my mask off and replied that it was my car and he wasn't going to tell me what to do in it. I told him I had no problem with keeping it on if it made him uncomfortable. He said fine.
You guessed it.....email from UBER about keeping my mask on..."a rider had a concern". So the jerk says fine, then reports it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:*


#1husler said:


> "Can I smoke in your car?"


*A:*


#1husler said:


> "no",


*Q:*


#1husler said:


> Do any of you all get this?


*A: *Yes.



#1husler said:


> How do you handle it?


I used to let them smoke in the cab. I discontinued this was when Uber Taxi arrived in my market. I noted that several customers who had downrated me commented about the cigaret smell. Others made verbal comments but did not downrate. From this, i deduced that Uber users have a particular distaste for tobacco smoke. As this affected my bottom line, I stopped allowing it. In fact, if some smoker drags the smell into the car, I let subsequent customers know that it was the previous customer.

When I added UberX to my options, I never allowed smoking in the car, due to my experience with Uber Taxi.

If a customer does ask, I tell him that D.C. does not allow it (true for cabs and limousines, but I have used that excuse on UberX.). If a discussion ensues, I will tell him that while I do not mind it, other customers do, so I do not want to get downrated to de-activation. Most understand. I did have one Uber Taxi customer throw a ten dollar bill on the front seat and ask if he could smoke. I let him. As the cab has rubber floors and vinyl seats, a scrub down with Spray Nine and some disinfectant covered up the smell.

Anti-tobacco is fashionable. Reefer is fashionable, but still you can get into trouble if your car smells like reefer, because the customers will think that you are high.



kdyrpr said:


> . So the jerk says fine, then reports it.


Gr*yft *customers are well known for this. It does happen with F*ub*a*r* customers as well, but far more often on Gr*yft*. It does not surprise me, as I get similar hustles as a cab driver. The first time that this happened to me was on Gr*yft*. I was in an exurb with which I was not familiar. The GPS failed. I figured out what to do and got the customer to her address. I pointed out that the GPS had failed and she agreed that it had and assured me that she understood that it was not my fault be the fault of Gr*yft*. At the time, you got to see the bad comments in your weekly feedback report. This broad one-starred me and wrote a long Tale of Woe about how I had missed the turns and gotten lost.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

KevinZ said:


> Its like asking can i pee/poop in your back yard!


If you're a hot girl, then you may.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Agreed . Can i ? Being polite . You sound like a jerk.
> Lot of drivers smoke . So pax and driver can smoke . He was nice and asked .


RS drivers can (and do, I presume) smoke in their cars with pax in the back?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

#1husler said:


> "Can I smoke in your car?" Really???
> 
> Yours truly has had to field this nonsensical question while carting around drunks and druggies in the midnight hours (that's nothing new, and to be expected)....but this week was the first that I got that during the day from a sober (not doped up) pax who coherently chatted about this and that until he asked "hey, can I smoke a cigarette in your car?". He apparently thought it might be ok to light up and puff a cigarette in someone's RS car so had it in mind to "just ask".
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I've had people complain to Uber before about the smell of smoke (it's a lie)

Always blame Uber. 
When I miss canceling on a ride with stops I say Uber ends the ride after 5 minutes and will send me somewhere so take your stuff


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Had this happen to me but in reverse. I asked a pax if he was comfortable with me taking my mask off and replied that it was my car and he wasn't going to tell me what to do in it. I told him I had no problem with keeping it on if it made him uncomfortable. He said fine.
> You guessed it.....email from UBER about keeping my mask on..."a rider had a concern". So the jerk says fine, then reports it.


Well, I dont mind pax asking if they can "take their mask off", to me that's a more reasonable request then "I can I smoke in your car"..last weekend was the first time I had a pax jump in my car without a pax (I no longer wrestle with them about this) and then proceed to "tell" me that I have to take mine off too (I didnt, because its not worth the risk)...I know a signficant number of pax are going bonkers over "masks" (to where or not to wear) so they can muse all they want about it and I dont one star them over it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

As long as it's not tobacco -- and as long as you share ... sure, spark it up.


----------



## Butterfly23 (Apr 9, 2021)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Mr. Trigger Happy, Lemme get this straight he politely asked you if he could smoke, you told him no, he didn't smoke, and you gave him 1 star. If so, you're a bonafide jerk. Wanna know what gets a 1 star with me? If the dude didn't ask at all and decided to light up his cig. That holmes, is a 1 star. If he asked you, you said no, then he lit up anyway, that too is a 1 star. But if you had a freakin' discussion, no harm no foul, and he was fine otherwise, that's a 5 star. Sounds like you dole out 1 stars any old time you feel like it. People have to work hard to get less than 5 stars with me.


I agree with your reply. He should not have gotten a 1 star.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

For ASKING?

Jeeze. Yer the type that would get all tearful and crying because someone said, "Hey, yer kinda cute. Can I buy you a cup of coffee?"
Would you also consider that to be attempted rape?

FOR ASKING?


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> People have to work hard to get less than 5 stars with me.


Pax to me are like drivers are to Uber/Lyft: expendable. There is no downside to filtering out people that aren't 100% ideal pax.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

S


#1husler said:


> "Can I smoke in your car?" Really???
> 
> Yours truly has had to field this nonsensical question while carting around drunks and druggies in the midnight hours (that's nothing new, and to be expected)....but this week was the first that I got that during the day from a sober (not doped up) pax who coherently chatted about this and that until he asked "hey, can I smoke a cigarette in your car?". He apparently thought it might be ok to light up and puff a cigarette in someone's RS car so had it in mind to "just ask".
> 
> ...


Sure, ride cancel, gfo &#128563;&#129322;&#128540;&#128514;


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Some people are under the misguided opinion that if it's vaping it's not really smoking.

I've had those dopes fire up their vaps without telling me, thinking it's ok.. I'v had plenty. 

I can remember in Beverly Hills I picked up four Persian Princesses' and they lit up. I pulled over very safely and turned around and told them about my smoking policy. They tried to rationalize it but at the end, it's my car, my rules,. and it it smoking. They apologized and at the end of the trip...got a good tip. 

Nicotine, cannabis, clover or what ever they think is cool is still smoking.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

#1husler said:


> RS drivers can (and do, I presume) smoke in their cars with pax in the back?


Yes some of them do. Most do not smoke with a pax in the back . But if a pax asks then the driver can enjoy a killing himself smoking at the same time . Most drivers i have seen smoke in the way to pick the pax up


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

I don’t smoke. My car does not smell like smoke. I would be shocked if a smoker asked me that. 

Do smokers have permanent cigarette smell in their nostrils so they think hey let me ask this guy if I can smoke up his vehicle? 

The smell on them is bad enough that I have to air out the car and spray after the trip.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

#1husler said:


> "Can I smoke in your car?" Really???
> 
> Yours truly has had to field this nonsensical question while carting around drunks and druggies in the midnight hours (that's nothing new, and to be expected)....but this week was the first that I got that during the day from a sober (not doped up) pax who coherently chatted about this and that until he asked "hey, can I smoke a cigarette in your car?". He apparently thought it might be ok to light up and puff a cigarette in someone's RS car so had it in mind to "just ask".
> 
> ...


I just say "no" ... I don't one star unless I get a bad vibe from the pax.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Passenger may have asked nicely, but still asked a dumb question. Why do some people think it's okay to ask to smoke in someone else's personal car, especially in a stranger's car? I might not have given him a one star unless he gave an attitude.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Anti-tobacco is fashionable. Reefer is fashionable,


Whatever applies to Cigarettes DOUBLY applies to POT.
It's legal up here in Canada, but not to smoke it in a vehicle. And the smell takes A LONG TIME to remove. And you will get deactivated if PAX reports that they think you were high.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> For ASKING?
> 
> Jeeze. Yer the type that would get all tearful and crying because someone said, "Hey, yer kinda cute. Can I buy you a cup of coffee?"
> Would you also consider that to be attempted rape?
> ...


Asking to buy coffee is more of a reasonable question to ask rather than asking to smoke in a stranger's car. One star may not be warranted since passenger apparently asked nicely. However, still a stupid question to ask.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

btone31 said:


> Why do some people think it's okay to ask to smoke in someone else's personal car,


I am of the belief that it's ok to ask for anything.
How you gonna know if you don't ask?

Anybody who's ever been laid has had to ASK.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Anybody who's ever been laid has had to ASK.


Or someone asked them.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

do cars even come with ashtrays anymore?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

"_*Property damage*
Damaging property is never allowed. Some examples include damaging the car, bike, scooter, or other mode of transportation requested through the app; breaking or vandalizing a phone or tablet; intentionally spilling food or drink; smoking in a car; or vomiting due to excessive alcohol consumption or otherwise. If you damage property, you're responsible for the cost of cleaning and repair fees, outside of normal wear and tear._"



https://www.uber.com/us/en/safety/uber-community-guidelines/follow-law/



(not that Uber properly enforces their own guideline)


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I had someone ask and argue with me about it.The doors never got unlocked, and I left him to enjoy the rest of his smoke.


----------



## rolldice (Mar 22, 2021)

If the guy simply asked,didn't argue and respected that you don't allow smoking in the car. Giving him one star is not fair.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Whatever applies to Cigarettes DOUBLY applies to POT.


......perhaps there, but not here...........the same for crack..............



Kurt Halfyard said:


> It's legal up here in Canada, but not to smoke it in a vehicle.


while the driver is not allowed to be under the influence, if you smoke it in a car here, the Metropolitan Police will not bother you. The Feds might, as it is still illegal under Federal Law, but, usually they do not want to be bothered, either. Smoke a cigaret, and fifty people are caterwauling for you to be locked up for years.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> you will get deactivated if PAX reports that they think you were high.


I did acknowledge as much in my post.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

The dude asked politely and you gave him one star (and judging from your post, probably some attitude). I would never in a million years let someone smoke in my car, but I wouldn't get so upset that I'd one-star him and run onto up about it.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

If you’re hot and got some devil may care hair that can take a top down breeze I think this quality interior will deal with it fine


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

When I was a rookie a guy asked and I said sure if we kept all the windows down the whole time.
(I used to live with smokers and it never bothered me)
It was an idiot move, even with all windows down you could smell it in my car for days.
Amazingly I did not get any low ratings from it but it was a lesson learned.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> the type that would get all tearful and crying because someone said, "Hey, yer kinda cute. Can I buy you a cup of coffee?"
> Would you also consider that to be attempted rape?


Ooh, that's my favorite mythological creature!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> For ASKING?
> 
> Jeeze. Yer the type that would get all tearful and crying because someone said, "Hey, yer kinda cute. Can I buy you a cup of coffee?"
> Would you also consider that to be attempted rape?
> ...


No, I accept offers from pax to get me drinks, and also food, on a daily basis, that's cool. Today a pax wanted to stop at gas station to get a coke, asked if I wanted anything, I accepted a coke.

No, to my knowledge that's not akin to rape...I'd group that question into the "can I smoke in your car" categorie.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

wallae said:


> I'm sorry I've had people complain to Uber before about the smell of smoke (it's a lie)


I always just say the truth.

- "We're going through the drive thru"
- "No, sorry, I don't do that"
- "Why not?"
- "There is no food or drink allowed on the car"

What can they say then? If those are the rules, those are the rules.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I always just say the truth.
> 
> - "We're going through the drive thru"
> - "No, sorry, I don't do that"
> ...


idk
Let me talk to my manager

(I learned in the car business it's best to always lie and blame someone else)

You stay "friends" (tips)
Someone else is the bad guy.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Mr. Trigger Happy, Lemme get this straight he politely asked you if he could smoke, you told him no, he didn't smoke, and you gave him 1 star. If so, you're a bonafide jerk. Wanna know what gets a 1 star with me? If the dude didn't ask at all and decided to light up his cig. That holmes, is a 1 star. If he asked you, you said no, then he lit up anyway, that too is a 1 star. But if you had a freakin' discussion, no harm no foul, and he was fine otherwise, that's a 5 star. Sounds like you dole out 1 stars any old time you feel like it. People have to work hard to get less than 5 stars with me.


Hey, is it ok if i take naked pictures of you children and sell them online?

I'm just asking, right?



#1husler said:


> RS drivers can (and do, I presume) smoke in their cars with pax in the back?


It's against the law in CA to smoke or allow smoking in a vehicle that is being used in a for hire venture. That includes off the clock.

Your mileage may vary.



CarlWinslow said:


> I don't smoke. My car does not smell like smoke. I would be shocked if a smoker asked me that.
> 
> Do smokers have permanent cigarette smell in their nostrils so they think hey let me ask this guy if I can smoke up his vehicle?
> 
> The smell on them is bad enough that I have to air out the car and spray after the trip.


Smokers and vapers are shocked when you tell them to stop stinking up your car because they know there is no way you saw them take that hit. The fact that the smell of dead skunk just magically appeared out of nowhere is entirely coincidental. It's like three year old reasoning comes on the inside of every package of nicotine/weed.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

And, above all...... it makes your car stink for the next pax.
It's bad enough to see your pax put out their smoke just before they get into your car. Still stinks.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Mr. Trigger Happy, Lemme get this straight he politely asked you if he could smoke, you told him no, he didn't smoke, and you gave him 1 star. If so, you're a bonafide jerk. Wanna know what gets a 1 star with me? If the dude didn't ask at all and decided to light up his cig. That holmes, is a 1 star. If he asked you, you said no, then he lit up anyway, that too is a 1 star. But if you had a freakin' discussion, no harm no foul, and he was fine otherwise, that's a 5 star. Sounds like you dole out 1 stars any old time you feel like it. People have to work hard to get less than 5 stars with me.


I don't mind him being a jerk, because this pax can't wait a few minutes to get to their destination to light up. It's bad enough that they are probably already going to stink, as ALL smokers stink regardless of how "clean" they think they are. Other issue is that you then have that stink in your car for the next pax that has to smell that stink (not to mention you having it in your car for the rest of the day). If the smoker is so selfish as to ask if they can stink up your car for their own selfish deprived habit, then I'm fine with the OP saying "No" and then giving a 1-star as other Uber drivers need to know that this pax is going to smell like a toilet.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I always just say the truth.
> 
> - "We're going through the drive thru"
> - "No, sorry, I don't do that"
> ...


Btw 
Why not blame Uber
Haha 
Don't worry take 5 stops
Drivers don't care


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Big Lou said:


> Some people are under the misguided opinion that if it's vaping it's not really smoking.
> 
> I've had those dopes fire up their vaps without telling me, thinking it's ok.. I'v had plenty.
> 
> ...


I had one woman get in my car and ask me if she could vape, I told her that my other pax complain about the smell. She then told me that she vapes all the time and that it's odorless. I told her that she smelled of "bubble gum" and she was quiet and vapeless for the rest of the ride.



ANTlifebaby said:


> The dude asked politely and you gave him one star (and judging from your post, probably some attitude). I would never in a million years let someone smoke in my car, but I wouldn't get so upset that I'd one-star him and run onto up about it.


The one-star rating is in the event that the pax rates him one star. Showing that you had an issue with the ride and the pax down rated you gives Uber cause to believe that the pax maybe down rated you as a form of retaliation.


----------



## Hellzbelz (Jun 4, 2020)

Hang a sign over the back seat, "I don't care if you smoke if you don't mind if I fart".


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

KevinZ said:


> He defintely deserve a 1 star! Its like asking can i pee/poop in your back yard! The 1 star is for asking a stupid question that he already knew what your answer is gonna be and he likely will 1 star you too after the ride





Kurt Halfyard said:


> Whatever applies to Cigarettes DOUBLY applies to POT.
> It's legal up here in Canada, but not to smoke it in a vehicle. And the smell takes A LONG TIME to remove. And you will get deactivated if PAX reports that they think you were high.


A fellow ant who no longer drives (not me!) told me that he let a pax smoke pot in his car, and then the next pax reported him for smoking pot. He was temporarily deactivated until they resolved the issue for I think like 48 hours.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> A fellow ant who no longer drives (not me!) told me that he let a pax smoke pot in his car, and then the next pax reported him for smoking pot. He was temporarily deactivated until they resolved the issue for I think like 48 hours.


yup.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

I let them vape only if I can take some hits too.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Smoking = 1-star
Asking to smoke = 5-star (assumes the rest of the ride goes OK)


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I go full Smolette on anyone I have to tell no to for any reason, or if I think they even MIGHT be trouble, or awhinyassbitch.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Hellzbelz said:


> Hang a sign over the back seat, "I don't care if you smoke if you don't mind if I fart".


Back when I smoked, I had a cousin that wore a button that said that. I told her that I did not mind.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

One time I took a guy on a trip to the airport. We were stuck in standing still traffic. He asked politely if he could open the window and smoke. I said no problem (I don't smoke). It took us about an hour to finally clear the traffic (accident, all lanes blocked) and he smoked like 3 cigarettes. Before I dropped him off he handed me a $100 bill. Said I was the nicest driver he ever had. After the drop off, I rolled the windows down, drove like that to the waiting lot, then sprayed some Renuzit Snuggle (under $3 at Walmart, I always carry it) in the car. I picked up the next pax and before I could say anything, she goes: "OMG, your car smells so nice!". So this smoking thing can be handled in many ways.
The guy that tipped me is still my private client after all this time and he pays me very well to take him to the airport and back.

Sometimes people make such a big deal out of something that isn't.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

crusoeatl said:


> One time I took a guy on a trip to the airport. We were stuck in standing still traffic. He asked politely if he could open the window and smoke. I said no problem (I don't smoke). It took us about an hour to finally clear the traffic (accident, all lanes blocked) and he smoked like 3 cigarettes. Before I dropped him off he handed me a $100 bill. Said I was the nicest driver he ever had. After the drop off, I rolled the windows down, drove like that to the waiting lot, then sprayed some Renuzit Snuggle (under $3 at Walmart, I always carry it) in the car. I picked up the next pax and before I could say anything, she goes: "OMG, your car smells so nice!". So this smoking thing can be handled in many ways.
> The guy that tipped me is still my private client after all this time and he pays me very well to take him to the airport and back.
> 
> Sometimes people make such a big deal out of something that isn't.


Uber needs to introduce UberPuffs....drivers can opt in to PU pax who will be allowed to smoke/vape during the ride, and pay like .50 more for the ride.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Uber needs to introduce UberPuffs....drivers can opt in to PU pax who will be allowed to smoke/vape during the ride, and pay like .50 more for the ride.


If it weren't strictly illegal in California it would have launched in LA. SJW cancel culture doesn't like smoking though so things like this will never get to be implemented.

I hate people smoking/vaping in my car but this woukd be a great idea because it would GET THEM AWAY FROM ME.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

KevinZ said:


> He defintely deserve a 1 star! Its like asking can i pee/poop in your back yard! The 1 star is for asking a stupid question that he already knew what your answer is gonna be and he likely will 1 star you too after the ride


Another professional driver who belongs on the platform, said no one ever.


----------



## KevinZ (Feb 26, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Another professional driver who belongs on the platform, said no one ever.


said the guy who always blame himself for the world's problems. Now go back to the whichever hole you crawled out of


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

KevinZ said:


> said the guy who always blame himself for the world's problems. Now go back to the whichever hole you crawled out of


Did you skip your meds, are you drugged up, or are you projecting again?


----------



## KevinZ (Feb 26, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Did you skip your meds, are you drugged up, or are you projecting again?


lol, is that all you can come up with>?


----------



## I R ME (Mar 24, 2021)

#1husler said:


> RS drivers can (and do, I presume) smoke in their cars with pax in the back?


I smoke but not in my car! I will refuse anyone who wants to smoke in my car. 
These so entitled scumbags think they can do whatever, as long as it's not theirs. 
These scumbags are paying skateboard prices for limousine services. 
Ain't happening in my car!!


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

somedriverguy said:


> SJW cancel culture doesn't like smoking


Someone's been listening to Sean Hannity's endless whining!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I barley ever got asked by pax if they could smoke cigs in my car. 

Now weed on the other hand. I'm not sure why but for some reason I got asked alot by pax if I wanted to smoke with them. I always declined, but I never 1 starred anyone for it.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

HonoluluHoku said:


> Someone's been listening to Sean Hannity's endless whining!


Sean grates on my nerves and I turn him off if they put him on the station I'm listening too.

Also, he was caught vaping on camera and apologized for it, which seemed kind of bizarre.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

mch said:


> I barley ever got asked by pax if they could smoke cigs in my car.
> 
> Now weed on the other hand. I'm not sure why but for some reason I got asked alot by pax if I wanted to smoke with them. I always declined, but I never 1 starred anyone for it.


Beloved brother @mch, yeah, you just reminded me that definitely also I get asked a lot if I want to smoke weed with pax. I remember once in college I tried weed. I was so alarmed because I could not keep a train of thought. Then I certainly got really paranoid. I was one of the most unpleasant experiences in my life. Other passengers told me when I told them the story that it was probably a bad strain of weed or something. Pax suggested a whole bunch of different varieties but I never felt the need to try again.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

mch said:


> I barley ever got asked by pax if they could smoke cigs in my car. Now weed on the other hand. I'm not sure why but for some reason I got asked alot by pax if I wanted to smoke with them.





Young Kim said:


> also I get asked a lot if I want to smoke weed with pax.


Reefer is fashionable; tobacco _ain't_. Once the gubbamint bans tobacco, it will become fashionable, again.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

KevinZ said:


> lol, is that all you can come up with>?


One of these three I'm convinced is the root of your problem. Methinks it's the latter and the former two are your free pass options for explanation.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

About 4000 trips ,
I was asked few times, I say no.
Twice only I said OK, they were NICE girls.


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

I picked up this Latin lady up on a club called twist on Bay Street San Francisco. She asked “ Can I smoke a cigarette in your car?” I said “ yes if you don’t mind me smoking too?” We proceeded to drive and she asked me to turn around so a can see ur face? I’m was like wtf? I turn around and look at her. She was then said “oh yes you can pull over and do whatever you like to me”...


----------



## LyftingLawyer (Dec 10, 2020)

#1husler said:


> "Can I smoke in your car?" Really???
> 
> Yours truly has had to field this nonsensical question while carting around drunks and druggies in the midnight hours (that's nothing new, and to be expected)....but this week was the first that I got that during the day from a sober (not doped up) pax who coherently chatted about this and that until he asked "hey, can I smoke a cigarette in your car?". He apparently thought it might be ok to light up and puff a cigarette in someone's RS car so had it in mind to "just ask".
> 
> ...


One star for asking? They're just words. Did he give you a hard time after you said 'no' or something?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

LyftingLawyer said:


> One star for asking?


Yes


LyftingLawyer said:


> Did he give you a hard time after you said 'no' or something?


No


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Dice Man said:


> Twice only I said OK, they were NICE girls.


Was this before or after the threesome?


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

LyftingLawyer said:


> One star for asking? They're just words. Did he give you a hard time after you said 'no' or something?


I agree with you, everyone is different. I don't get pax get to me as easily as #1husler though. I know he is a good dude, and contributes so much good content and food for thought to UP.net. But as I said, I don't often get easily affected by pax, even with ridiculous questions. I just had a pax ask if they could do cocaine in my car, and tried hard to get me to take cocaine too. I didn't one star him.


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> I agree with you, everyone is different. I don't get pax get to me as easily as #1husler though. I know he is a good dude, and contributes so much good content and food for thought to UP.net. But as I said, I don't often get easily affected by pax, even with ridiculous questions. I just had a pax ask if they could do cocaine in my car, and tried hard to get me to take cocaine too. I didn't one star him.


Ah man you should of you'll be driving all night! Lol


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Add this to your rideshare toolkit. It'll neutralize most pax stench. Including tobacco, weed, and even some BO. Spray it in your car. Go take a short walk, and come back to a better smelling car.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

wallae said:


> I'm sorry I've had people complain to Uber before about the smell of smoke (it's a lie)
> 
> Always blame Uber.
> When I miss canceling on a ride with stops I say Uber ends the ride after 5 minutes and will send me somewhere so take your stuff


Please modify your instructions to 3 minutes to remain consistent with the rest of us!

5 minutes is an eternity. And with 5 stops allowed, you could end up making the lowest possible amount without going offline.

imagine a trip where 30 minutes is set aside for sitting stationary. At pennies a minute and often double parked or blocking a bike lane.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I am of the belief that it's ok to ask for anything.
> How you gonna know if you don't ask?
> 
> Anybody who's ever been laid has had to ASK.


Well...the U.S. prison system has a few examples of “exceptions to your rule”


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

If you look like this; "Yes, you may smoke in my car."










If you look like this; "No, you may not."


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> If you look like this; "Yes, you may smoke in my car."
> View attachment 598300
> 
> 
> ...


Very confused.

I read this as; Twins request to smoke and you allow one but not the other. Then you added your self-portrait.

how’d I do?


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Very confused.
> 
> I read this as; Twins request to smoke and you allow one but not the other. Then you added your self-portrait.
> 
> how’d I do?


Nailed it!


----------



## sdsoundguy64 (May 22, 2021)

#1husler said:


> "Can I smoke in your car?" Really???
> 
> Yours truly has had to field this nonsensical question while carting around drunks and druggies in the midnight hours (that's nothing new, and to be expected)....but this week was the first that I got that during the day from a sober (not doped up) pax who coherently chatted about this and that until he asked "hey, can I smoke a cigarette in your car?". He apparently thought it might be ok to light up and puff a cigarette in someone's RS car so had it in mind to "just ask".
> 
> ...


I don't have that problem since i purchased signs off of Amazon that clearly state no eating, drinking or smoking (plus no slamming the door). They also let passengers know there are charging cables there to use as a convenience or if there is a music selection they would prefer. Here is what I use https://www.amazon.com/Rating-Acces...=1623878235&sprefix=rideshare,aps,211&sr=8-18


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hillary_Clinton said:


> I picked up this Latin lady up on a club called twist on Bay Street San Francisco. She asked “ Can I smoke a cigarette in your car?” I said “ yes if you don’t mind me smoking too?” We proceeded to drive and she asked me to turn around so a can see ur face? I’m was like wtf? I turn around and look at her. She was then said “oh yes you can pull over and do whatever you like to me”...


Did this actually happen?? Mask on? Pants down? 😂😂


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

@Young Kim 
where have you been?


----------



## Hillary_Clinton (Oct 19, 2017)

Dude disappeared in a cloud of smoke...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Chairman Xi called him home.
I been tellin ya'll, he's a freakin spy.


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Chairman Xi called him home.
> I been tellin ya'll, he's a freakin spy.


who doesn't like fried rice


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ihateu said:


> who doesn't like fried rice


then an hour later ... yer hungry again.

Used to have a Chinese girlfriend.
I learned that was true.
Ahhhh.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

On the smoking thing...

Tell pax that smoking is not allowed on the Uber platform and politely remind them that they accepted that restriction when they accepted Uber's Terms of Service Agreement.

It doesn't actually say that as far as I know, but I thought it did when I first started Ubering and so that is what I would tell people, and it was accepted without question. I am sure I got a few rating dings for it, but it did quickly and easily end discussions about smoking in my car.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Tell pax that smoking is not allowed


I simply tell pax "no".....I got another one of these this week...pax jumps in car and asks "hey bud, is it ok if I smoke in your car?", my response is "no", and no further explanation is needed. I still can't figure why anyone would assume its "ok" to smoke in my car...do these people visit non-smoking households and ask about smoking in the living room?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

#1husler said:


> I simply tell pax "no".....I got another one of these this week...pax jumps in car and asks "hey bud, is it ok if I smoke in your car?", my response is "no", and no further explanation is needed. I still can't figure why anyone would assume its "ok" to smoke in my car...do these people visit non-smoking households and ask about smoking in the living room?


Exactly.
When someone asks me a question, I give them a clear answer.
If "yes" or "no" is the simplest answer, that's what I give.

I walk up to an Uber the first question in my mind is "Do I have to mask up?"
I only need a yes or no.
I don't need a big long explanation, or admonition of 'read the ap' or 'it's the safe thing' or 'it's the law' or any of that shit.

I just wanna know if you want me to cover up.
Simple.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Exactly.
> When someone asks me a question, I give them a clear answer.
> If "yes" or "no" is the simplest answer, that's what I give.
> 
> ...


Night time driver. Pax are usually drunk. Smoking pax like to argue. "No" alone seldom works. No with an explanation which implies they agreed to not smoke while on the Uber platform works. 

Masks are a simple yes or no.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

#1husler said:


> "Can I smoke in your car?" Really???
> 
> Yours truly has had to field this nonsensical question while carting around drunks and druggies in the midnight hours (that's nothing new, and to be expected)....but this week was the first that I got that during the day from a sober (not doped up) pax who coherently chatted about this and that until he asked "hey, can I smoke a cigarette in your car?". He apparently thought it might be ok to light up and puff a cigarette in someone's RS car so had it in mind to "just ask".
> 
> ...


Listen dude, all I wanted was to take a drag, or two, and you had to a complete *_* about it. Ya' know, I WAS going to tip you like $40 cash. Instead, no tip and a fresh one-star for you! 😡


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Night time driver. Pax are usually drunk. Smoking pax like to argue. "No" alone seldom works. No with an explanation which implies they agreed to not smoke while on the Uber platform works.
> 
> Masks are a simple yes or no.
> [/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I'll let them vape. The flavors they use smell fine and no linguring smell.


----------



## richardenos (Dec 21, 2021)

#1husler said:


> "Can I smoke in your car?" Really???
> 
> Yours truly has had to field this nonsensical question while carting around drunks and druggies in the midnight hours (that's nothing new, and to be expected)....but this week was the first that I got that during the day from a sober (not doped up) pax who coherently chatted about this and that until he asked "hey, can I smoke a cigarette in your car?". He apparently thought it might be ok to light up and puff a cigarette in someone's RS car so had it in mind to "just ask".
> 
> ...


Yes, of course. just tell them no, and that you have to respect the next riders. All my riders understand.


----------



## richardenos (Dec 21, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> Agreed . Can i ? Being polite . You sound like a jerk.
> Lot of drivers smoke . So pax and driver can smoke . He was nice and asked .


I do not smoke, but do agree. about the driver might smoke, and they both can smoke together.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

I tell them it’s a $100 upfront charge. I’ve had three pay it.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

rman954 said:


> I tell them it’s a $100 upfront charge. I’ve had three pay it.


I got another one is these yesterday...picked up pax a low-end extended stay "establishment"...pax hopped in my car, and right away inquires...."ahhh, is THIS a non-smoking car"??? 

I'll have to remember this question when I next fly, ask the flight attendant...."hey....is this a non-smoking flight???".


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


#1husler said:


> is THIS a non-smoking car"???


*A: *Yes.


*Q: *


#1husler said:


> ....is this a non-smoking flight???".



*A: *Yes.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

I have a simple solution, even though I’ve never had to use it. Tell them you will pull over where it’s safe, they can get out of the car to smoke, tell them you’re allergic to smoke. Chances are they will wait till they get to their destination, if not, I’ll stop, they get out, I end the trip and leave them there. Considering that in NJ it’s against the law to smoke in public places, including a RS, they must know this, and to ask me to violate the law, they deserve to be left, and call another Uber. I one had a girl ask if she could vape. Before she could say it’s only water vapor, I told her I’m allergic, a white lie never hurt anyone, and if you vape, I’ll get sick and won’t be able to drive you. That shut it right down. The nerve is some people.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

I’d like to add that if a paxhole decides to attempt to light up in my car, the ride ends right there, and he’ll be lucky if I dont stomp the shit out of him. If he refuses to leave the car, no need for the police, I will stomp the shit out of him. Then call the police, say he assaulted me, and I had to defend myself, besides he‘ll probably need an ambulance. Fortunately I live in NJ, and try not to work past 1am, to avoid closing time at bars. and I only work late on weekends, and it’s usually airport trips. EWR is busy Saturday and Sunday. I pick up at the airport, try to get trips in the direction of the airport, and if it’s not a far trip from the airport I go right back, as the airport is always surging at night, and airport trips have an increased chance of tips


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

#1husler said:


> I simply tell pax "no".....I got another one of these this week...pax jumps in car and asks "hey bud, is it ok if I smoke in your car?", my response is "no", and no further explanation is needed. I still can't figure why anyone would assume its "ok" to smoke in my car...do these people visit non-smoking households and ask about smoking in the living room?


Even after 2 and a half years of doing rideshare it's unfathomable people ask me if they can smoke in my SUV. I'm a non-smoker by the way, but even if I was a smoker, I use my SUV to provide a public service. It's a big NO for me. Ugh! One of my biggest pet peeves is pulling up to a passenger that's smoking. I already have a can of Ozium ready as they get in. I light it up with that spray.As they cough, I try to refrain from asking, "the Ozium bothers you more than those stinking cigarettes?" Geez!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Can I smoke in your car?
Can I shit in your pocket?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is pulling up to a passenger that's smoking.


Pax takes a few final, last drags, puts it out on his/her shoe, dashes the dirty remains into his/her shirt pocket, jumps into your car and promptly makes it smell like a nasty ash tray...one-star all the way.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Pax takes a few final, last drags, puts it out on his/her shoe, dashes the dirty remains into his/her shirt pocket, jumps into your car and promptly makes it smell like a nasty ash tray...


................plus you have to overdo the de-stinkifier spray and apologise to your next ten customers for the one-star rider who dragged the smell of his cigaret into the car with him. The smell does not bother me, but Uber/Lyft users seem to have a peculiar distaste for tobacco smell.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ................plus you have to overdo the de-stinkifier spray and apologise to your next ten customers for the one-star rider who dragged the smell of his cigaret into the car with him. The smell does not bother me, but Uber/Lyft users seem to have a peculiar distaste for tobacco smell.


And that's including those that smoke themselves!🙄


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

#1husler said:


> I simply tell pax "no".....I got another one of these this week...pax jumps in car and asks "hey bud, is it ok if I smoke in your car?", my response is "no", and no further explanation is needed. I still can't figure why anyone would assume its "ok" to smoke in my car...do these people visit non-smoking households and ask about smoking in the living room?



If they assumed it's ok,they would of just lit it up. Him or she asking is showing consideration . I'm sure if they knew you on a personal level they would just not ask, simply wait.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

topcat498 said:


> Him or she asking is showing consideration


These guys tend to be pretty considerate of others, yes.


----------



## Guest (8 mo ago)

.


----------



## Jarminx (Jul 8, 2019)

#1husler said:


> "Can I smoke in your car?" Really???
> 
> Yours truly has had to field this nonsensical question while carting around drunks and druggies in the midnight hours (that's nothing new, and to be expected)....but this week was the first that I got that during the day from a sober (not doped up) pax who coherently chatted about this and that until he asked "hey, can I smoke a cigarette in your car?". He apparently thought it might be ok to light up and puff a cigarette in someone's RS car so had it in mind to "just ask".
> 
> ...


I usually say I'd rather not and explain that it's hard to get the smell out the car before the next passenger. I also offer to make an unscheduled stop to let them smoke if they need it. So far, only 5 star ratings from them 🙂


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> If you're a hot girl, then you may.


Pee would be ok with me
but the deuce I'm thinking no...
Or were you talking about the cigarette ?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Pee would be ok with me
> but the deuce I'm thinking no...
> Or were you talking about the cigarette ?


Definitely not the cigarette. She may not smoke it in the car.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Jarminx said:


> I also offer to make an unscheduled stop to let them smoke if they need it.


Does this "stop" involve you waiting on them to smoke a cigarette? or more like...dropping them off before their destination (end of ride), ending the ride early then peeling out of there?


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

F NO


----------



## Be Right There (8 mo ago)

Sure, why don't you piss and vomit in my car while you're at it.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I'll let people vape in the car they don't smell that bad some of them have a good fragrance and don't smell after they get out of the car but I hate it when they don't ask first.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I had a guy snort crack in my Uber once.


----------



## Jarminx (Jul 8, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Does this "stop" involve you waiting on them to smoke a cigarette? or more like...dropping them off before their destination (end of ride), ending the ride early then peeling out of there?


I'm a human being who understands that smokers often need the to smoke, especially if they are a regular and goes through packs per day. Regardless of their life decisions, they need what they need. I'm a human being, I'll cater to those needs.. Rate me 5 stars, maybe get me a tip, and move along. Most of the time it's under 2mins anyway to stop..


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

CarlWinslow said:


> Do smokers have permanent cigarette smell in their nostrils ...


Yes. More accurately, they have resistance to the smell and don't notice it because it's there all the time. Most of us don't notice until we quit. Then months later, some guy will walk past 10' away and we'll go "Oh my God. I hope I never smelled like that 10' away from someone when I smoked." Then we will smell it anywhere on anyone from that point on, probably before you. That's why ex-smokers are known to be such nagging pain in the asses. 

If a smoker does smell it, it's faint and situational, not constant. And when smokers say "Of course I can smell it. Of course I know my car smells like smoke." it's not nearly what you smell, or even the same smell. To them it's a lingering smoky note that's maybe turned musty. To you it's a stale can of ass in an ashtray deployed in a stink bomb.

That's why when you see someone exhaling on their way to the car putting out their cigarette they still fume when they get in. They really, sincerely tried to be polite and not bring the smoke with them, and believe they succeeded. They don't know they have to breathe for another minute for the exhale to not still smell like they just took a drag, because that part's too faint for them to smell.

No judgment from me. I quit smoking last year after 40 years. It's painfully difficult if you're a long term smoker. And no, I don't let people smoke in the car. But I never let people smoke in the car when I was a smoker either, even me. But I recognize it's not intentional. 

Also I can't imagine getting bent out of shape over anybody asking me if they can do anything, as long as if I say no they don't do it and then continue being friendly. So, me personally ... If someone asks and I say no and we keep talking and have a nice ride, that's 5 stars. Otherwise you're just punishing someone for being polite.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

the type of people who light up or ask to light up are the same type of people who would never do this in their own cars... and are unlikely to tip, so the answer is a hard no.

i for one hate the smell of weed (skunk) more than anything, so if you reek of weed when you get in, im kicking you the f out. if you are putting the cigarette out as you are walking in and carry that in, automatic one star. 

dgaf if its the service industry, but the reason why people even have the gall to ask is because there are so many beta uber drivers who let pax do whatever they want. don't be a beta in life.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

#1husler said:


> "Can I smoke in your car?" Really???
> 
> Yours truly has had to field this nonsensical question while carting around drunks and druggies in the midnight hours (that's nothing new, and to be expected)....but this week was the first that I got that during the day from a sober (not doped up) pax who coherently chatted about this and that until he asked "hey, can I smoke a cigarette in your car?". He apparently thought it might be ok to light up and puff a cigarette in someone's RS car so had it in mind to "just ask".
> 
> ...


When I first started driving and I also smoked and my vehicle was not the best I would tell them you have to sit in the front passenger seat if you want to smoke and I would smoke with them. One guy who was on a 12 flight was desperate and when I dropped him off he tipped me $100


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

#1husler said:


> RS drivers can (and do, I presume) smoke in their cars with pax in the back?


No comment


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I let them hit their juul vape they smell good and don't stink up the car


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

Wait...they respected you by politely asking and you 1 stared them? Seriously? Maybe you should get the 1 star. That was respect when the pax asked. They did NOT deserve a one star. The only stupid question is the one not asked. They respectfully asked. There were no other issues with the pax. Your response was illogical, unfair and very self-righteous. Shame on you for that. If they lit the cig without asking, THEN they deserved a 1 star!!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

#1husler said:


> "Can I smoke in your car?" Really???
> 
> Yours truly has had to field this nonsensical question while carting around drunks and druggies in the midnight hours (that's nothing new, and to be expected)....but this week was the first that I got that during the day from a sober (not doped up) pax who coherently chatted about this and that until he asked "hey, can I smoke a cigarette in your car?". He apparently thought it might be ok to light up and puff a cigarette in someone's RS car so had it in mind to "just ask".
> 
> ...


Answer from me: I would but this isn’t my car and it is a rental from Avis and also I have COPD and after surviving Covid which took me four months to recover I have to politely say no but I can pull over quickly to allow you to smoke outside the ride if you like…

….

I know the answer should be from the Pax is thank you but let keep going and if they one star me, well then I guess their habit is more important than my health or the fact Avis Cars are smoke free…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Jedi-Uber said:


> Wait...they respected you by politely asking and you 1 stared them? Seriously? Maybe you should get the 1 star. That was respect when the pax asked. They did NOT deserve a one star. The only stupid question is the one not asked. They respectfully asked. There were no other issues with the pax. Your response was illogical, unfair and very self-righteous. Shame on you for that. If they lit the cig without asking, THEN they deserved a 1 star!!


I thought he got the one star and after reading it again he gave the one star which I agree was not right…


----------



## uedriver.cali (7 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> For ASKING?
> 
> Jeeze. Yer the type that would get all tearful and crying because someone said, "Hey, yer kinda cute. Can I buy you a cup of coffee?"
> Would you also consider that to be attempted rape?
> ...


The most irrelevant answer I’ve ever seen 
Also you sound like a random pathetic thirsty catcaller 50 year old guy in the streets don’t do that And yes, Women will definitely think you as a creep So grow up and educate yourself


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

uedriver.cali said:


> The most irrelevant answer I’ve ever seen
> Also you sound like a random pathetic thirsty catcaller 50 year old guy in the streets don’t do that And yes, Women will definitely think you as a creep So grow up and educate yourself


What's your gender ... today ...
Do snowflakes _have_ a gender?

You speak for women? Can you define what a woman is?

Can I smoke in your car?


----------

